# Probleme bei dem PC-Spiel Baphomets Fluch 4 Engel des Todes



## Red_Vista_Quad (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo.
Ich habe mir das Spiel Baphomets Fluch 4 gekauft. Und jetzt hab ich das Problem dass die Personen und Tiere alle nur als schwarze Schatten Angezeigt werden. Ich habe schon gelesen dass es sein kann dass das Problem auftreten kann weil ich einen Quad-Core Prozessor hab und das Spiel älter ist und eigentlich nur auf einen laufen soll oder kann.
Ich habe auch gelesen dass man versuchen soll das Spiel nur auf einen Prozessor laufen zu lassen. Das habe ich versucht allerdins soll es da zwei Methoden geben: zum einen die bei der man beim Task-Manager bei Prozesse das Spiel auf Zugehörigkeit festlegen und dann auf nur einen CPU gehen soll (hat bei mir leider nichts gebracht) oder die Variante wo man den kompletten PC auf einen oder 2 CPUs laufen lassen soll aber des kommt mir ein wenig gefährlich vor nicht dass der PC dann nicht mehr richtig läuft oder so. Und was ich jetzt wissen wollte ist eigentlich nur ob es eine einfachere oder PC unschädlichere Methode gibt das Problem mit den Personen zu lösen. Alles andere sieht man wunderbar, es sind einfach nur die Menschen und Vögel habe ich bis jetzt gesehen wo schwarz sind. Vielleicht weiß ja jemand ob es da ein Tool oder eine Lösung gibt für mein Problem. Danke schonmal für die Antworten ich hoffe es kann mir jemand weiter helfen.

Falls es noch wichtig sein könnte meine PC eigenschaften:

Medion Akoya MD 8833

Betriebssystem: Windows Vista Home Premium 32-bit Version Service Pack 1
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad CPU Q6600 2,4 GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: 3 GB RAM
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT

also an der Leistung fehlt sich ja nix aber naja wär echt cool wenn mir wer helfen könnte!


----------



## Bratkartoffel (24. Juni 2008)

Nun ja, ich hätte da ein Tool für dich, was bei mir auch schon viel geholfen hat:

http://www.heise.de/ct/06/24/links/230.shtml

Das Program heißt launch.exe, und es hat die Fähigkeit, Programme sofort mit nur einem Kern zu starten. Das ist auch, nachdem was ich weiß, komplett schadlos, denn es wird dem Programm ja nur vorgekault, dass der Rechner nur einen Kern hat.

Starten kannst du das Programm dann, indem du eine Verknüpfung auf den Desktop anlegst mit folgendem Linkziel:


```
c:\Programme\launch.exe "C:\Programme\Wo-ist-das-Spiel\" /a=1
```

Gruß
Bratkartoffel


----------



## Red_Vista_Quad (24. Juni 2008)

Ok und wo muss ich des dann eingeben sry ich hab jetzt des da stehen muss ich des da rein schreiben oder erst des Launch auf dem desktop verknüpfen?
(bild bei anhang)


----------



## Bratkartoffel (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

am besten du legt das Programm direkt unter "C:\Programme\" ab. Danach machst du eine Verknüpfung auf den Desktop, welche zu dem Programm zeigt. (z.B. indem du das Programm aus dem Explorer raus mit der *rechten* Maustaste ziehst, und dann im Menü "Verknüpfung hier erstellen" auswählst.)

Bei der neuen Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop gehst du nun mit Rechtsklich - Eigenschaften rein. In dem darauf offenen Fenster siehst du (ich habs nicht mehr genau im Kopf) 3 Eingabezeilen. In der ersten steht so was wie *Ziel: "C:\Programme\launch.exe"*, in der zweiten steht *Ausführen in: "C:\Programme"*.

In die erste Zeile gibst du nun folgendes ein:


```
C:\Programme\launch.exe "C:\Programme\SPIEL\SPIEL.exe" /a=1
```

Wobei du natürlich den Teil mit "SPIEL\SPIEL.exe" anpassen musst, je nachdem, wohin du dein Spiel installiert hast.

Danach klickst du unten auf "Übernehmen" und machst das Fenster zu. Nun solltest du das Programm per normalen Doppelklick vom Desktop aus starten können.

Falls noch Unklarheiten bestehen, entschuldige, habe schon lange nicht mehr Windows gearbeitet...

Gruß
Braktartoffel


----------



## Red_Vista_Quad (24. Juni 2008)

Ok des mit dem verknüpfen hat gut geklappt und es startet auch, nur leider sind immernoch alle Personen schwarz trotz des Programms


----------

